# Doc Martin



## Theogenes (Oct 9, 2014)

Are there any "Doc Martin" fans (the PBS series, not the footwear) on the PB?


----------



## earl40 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just started on Netfkix. So far pretty good of what I saw.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep. We went through the whole series on Netflix last Winter.


----------



## David_A_Reed (Oct 9, 2014)

My wife and I are up to date with the Doc on Netflix. Waiting for the next episodes to come out.

David


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2014)

Love it. Watched it on Netflix.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 9, 2014)

My wife thoroughly enjoys it. I've enjoyed it when I've caught a couple of episodes with her. I look forward to watching more of them. We've compared him to House and Dr. Cox (Scrubs) as entertaining, grouchy TV doctors. In my humble opinion Martin is endearingly grouchy without the over the top cynicism of Cox and House. My all time favorite TV doctor was Mandy Patinkins' Dr. Geiger from the 1990s show Chicago Hope.


----------

